# NFL Mobile not working for me.



## Mason_Voorhees (Mar 17, 2012)

I'm trying to set up and use the NFL mobile app on my Nexus (Verizon) and I'm running into an error message. See attached. I am running axiom crossbreed. See attached screenshot. Anyone else having this problem or know what I can do to fix it?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

Do you have the Verizon Login app installed?


----------



## Mason_Voorhees (Mar 17, 2012)

All I have installed are the files that were included (get ready package & rom) so I am assuming I dont have verizon login app. How/where do I get that?
Thanx


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

Google Play...https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.motricity.verizon.ssodownloadable&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwyLDEsImNvbS5tb3RyaWNpdHkudmVyaXpvbi5zc29kb3dubG9hZGFibGUiXQ..


----------



## Quantim0 (Sep 24, 2011)

i have tried to install the log in app and it just says "your device isnt compatible with this version". anyone know why? Maybe because Im on 4.04


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

No, 4.0.4 is fine. Have you changed your dpi?


----------



## Mason_Voorhees (Mar 17, 2012)

dpi?


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

N/m. What mods other than the basic ROM have you installed?


----------



## Mason_Voorhees (Mar 17, 2012)

None just axiom crossbreed rom

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## porterhouse (Jun 22, 2011)

Mine doesn't work either. Stock DPI. Just need the login apk because the one in market is saying the same here...not compatible. Anyone have the login apk?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Mason_Voorhees (Mar 17, 2012)

i have tried to install the log in app and it just says "your device isnt compatible with this version".

I got same thing when I tried


----------



## JCSIII79 (Mar 15, 2012)

Same thing was happening to me so I adjusted the window animation and the transition window to 1x. Now all the verizon apps work...so try that

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Mason_Voorhees (Mar 17, 2012)

JCSIII79 said:


> Same thing was happening to me so I adjusted the window animation and the transition window to 1x. Now all the verizon apps work...so try that
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Ok, how is that done???


----------



## JCSIII79 (Mar 15, 2012)

Mason_Voorhees said:


> Ok, how is that done???


settings and developer at the bottom

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Quantim0 (Sep 24, 2011)

JCSIII79 said:


> Same thing was happening to me so I adjusted the window animation and the transition window to 1x. Now all the verizon apps work...so try that
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Still not working for me, running AOKP and Franco's #138 now. Ran Lean Kernel before with the same issue, but I don't really want to run a different rom to get this working.


----------



## toddersv (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm having the same issue. I'm on Axiom Patient Zero M1. When I load up the NFL Mobile app it directs me to download the Verizon Login but that isn't compatible with my device.


----------



## Mason_Voorhees (Mar 17, 2012)

JCSIII79 said:


> Same thing was happening to me so I adjusted the window animation and the transition window to 1x. Now all the verizon apps work...so try that
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


The settings are already there, but thanks anyway. I wanna call customer service (one of the supposed perks of having verizon) but don't want to let on that I'm rooted...


----------



## Mason_Voorhees (Mar 17, 2012)

toddersv said:


> I'm having the same issue. I'm on Axiom Patient Zero M1. When I load up the NFL Mobile app it directs me to download the Verizon Login but that isn't compatible with my device.


Im getting same "not compatible" message with verizon login.


----------



## JCSIII79 (Mar 15, 2012)

I'm using Liquid with glados kernal.It might be an aokp issue

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## JCSIII79 (Mar 15, 2012)

My gpu rendering is turned on try that

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Mellen_hed (Aug 11, 2011)

My Verizon works fine for me on aokp... Using Verizon login and the my Verizon app

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## JCSIII79 (Mar 15, 2012)

Mellen_hed said:


> My Verizon works fine for me on aokp... Using Verizon login and the my Verizon app
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Yeah those work but I just found out NFL mobile doesn't work and neither does the client login

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## JCSIII79 (Mar 15, 2012)

I'm starting to think its 4.0.4 and its just not compatible with it yet.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Mason_Voorhees (Mar 17, 2012)

I get same "billing system password..." message when trying to log on to my verizon app. I eally like this rom but might have to switch up, especially when football season starts.


----------



## tharris297 (Jun 26, 2011)

If you need an apk that will work on 4.0.4 I am using the attached on for Verizon Login ... it works perfectly for me and I'm on CM9 nightly. Tried on Winner, Swordrune and Stock CM9 Nighties


----------



## tharris297 (Jun 26, 2011)

Mason_Voorhees said:


> I get same "billing system password..." message when trying to log on to my verizon app. I eally like this rom but might have to switch up, especially when football season starts.


Really love that profile pic ... got a friend thats a down hard raider fan.


----------



## toddersv (Sep 28, 2011)

tharris297 said:


> If you need an apk that will work on 4.0.4 I am using the attached on for Verizon Login ... it works perfectly for me and I'm on CM9 nightly. Tried on Winner, Swordrune and Stock CM9 Nighties


That worked for me. Thanks!


----------



## tharris297 (Jun 26, 2011)

Time to get ready for that draft!


----------



## Mason_Voorhees (Mar 17, 2012)

Sweet right?  I bleed silver & black!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## deeemaa (Oct 7, 2011)

How are you getting it to work? Cause i can't on AOKP B32.


----------



## tharris297 (Jun 26, 2011)

deeemaa said:


> If you need an apk that will work on 4.0.4 I am using the attached on for Verizon Login ... it works perfectly for me and I'm on CM9 nightly. Tried on Winner, Swordrune and Stock CM9 Nighties


In post #25 i posted an apk that you can install.


----------



## JCSIII79 (Mar 15, 2012)

I downloaded it but not sure what to do with it

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## porterhouse (Jun 22, 2011)

JCSIII79 said:


> I downloaded it but not sure what to do with it
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Kinda weird on my end...I downloaded but it didn't download an apk...this is what I got when I went to install...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Cyberpyr8 (Jun 24, 2011)

tharris297 said:


> If you need an apk that will work on 4.0.4 I am using the attached on for Verizon Login ... it works perfectly for me and I'm on CM9 nightly. Tried on Winner, Swordrune and Stock CM9 Nighties


Thanks! I got this to work but I had to do a few things. I downloaded the NFL app and installed it first. Then I downloaded your APK and installed it. I ran the NFL app and it prompted me to login. I kept getting an error saying the service wasn't available whenever I tried logging in. I turned off wifi and tried again. It logged me in on 4G and the app ran. I then was prompted to turn on wifi again. Boom! It all worked. Thanks for posting this.

BTW - I am running Liquid 1.25.


----------



## gravitas (Jul 12, 2011)

Cyberpyr8 said:


> Thanks! I got this to work but I had to do a few things. I downloaded the NFL app and installed it first. Then I downloaded your APK and installed it. I ran the NFL app and it prompted me to login. I kept getting an error saying the service wasn't available whenever I tried logging in. I turned off wifi and tried again. It logged me in on 4G and the app ran. I then was prompted to turn on wifi again. Boom! It all worked. Thanks for posting this.
> 
> BTW - I am running Liquid 1.25.


Yep this is what I did to get mine to work too.


----------



## djd338 (Feb 3, 2012)

APK worked beautiful! Very much appreciated tharris. I also did the same as others described and Bam, the NFL app opened immediate. Now I await the Draft. Thanks again for sharing the apk.


----------



## Quantim0 (Sep 24, 2011)

Got it to work using the APK, thanks for the link. Installed it through Astro and you do have to use data service to log in the first time, not wifi. I assume to validate the device.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JCSIII79 (Mar 15, 2012)

porterhouse said:


> Kinda weird on my end...I downloaded but it didn't download an apk...this is what I got when I went to install...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I got it to work by using my PC and moved the Apk to my phone and installed it.


----------



## JCSIII79 (Mar 15, 2012)

Good looking out Tharris now I can keep up with the draft while i'm at work


----------



## mickrg123 (Aug 12, 2011)

Does this work on JB Rom


----------



## johnjay829 (Jan 25, 2012)

can't seem to get the apk to install.downloads fine but when i try to install goes thru the install process then gives error apllication not installed


----------



## kjcword (Jan 26, 2012)

It works for me. I'm running Project Elite jb. The only downer is the $5 per month that Verizon wants.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickstang (Feb 6, 2012)

I get an error as well & it says services are temporarily unavailable in my area. Using the Verizon NFL app & running AOKP nightlies. Mine is installed though.

Error code 303

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 360razir (Dec 1, 2011)

quickstang said:


> I get an error as well & it says services are temporarily unavailable in my area. Using the Verizon NFL app & running AOKP nightlies. Mine is installed though.
> 
> Error code 303


Same error I am getting. On 4G and JB, but don't have VZW Login app installed (incompatible from Play Store).


----------



## ChuckDz3 (Oct 11, 2011)

kjcword said:


> It works for me. I'm running Project Elite jb. The only downer is the $5 per month that Verizon wants.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Same here. I thought all Verizon customers got to use the subscription for free? or was that just a last year promotion?


----------



## Kevin3328 (Aug 22, 2011)

K guys can't promise a fix 4 every ROM but this is a flashable
.zip package with verizons bloat pack.. delete what u want after initial install but obviously u want NFL mobile right.. here it is .. didn't make it so taking no credit!!
http://db.tt/d5U7PFrO

I highly suggest once u flash this to initially sign in with your data connection.. not WiFi .. thereafter WiFi it up.. let's get everyone hooked up with NFL mobile!!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

